# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Участие в Enthusiast Internet Award

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги!

Проект VirusInfo номинирован на премию Enthusiast Internet Award, объявленную компанией GameLand. На данный момент заявка проекта доступна к голосованию.

Отдать голос за нас вы можете по ссылке http://www.eaward.ru/listprojs.php?w...at=1&proj=2038 или щелчком по кнопке внизу страницы.

О премии

Enthusiast Internet Award– первый в России открытый конкурс среди энтузиастов, создавших лучшие web-проекты и интернет community, посвященные своим увлечениям. 

Enthusiast Internet Award – это не просто возможность рассказать о своем увлечении широкому кругу людей, но и показать свой талант креатора, дизайнера и web-разработчика. Одним словом, делаешь то, что нравится и нравится то, что делаешь! 

Enthusiast Internet Award – проект медиакомпании Gameland, призванный собрать сильнейших создателей наиболее ярких и успешных web-проектов, посвященных увлечениям молодых энтузиастов в различных областях жизни: от экстремального спорта до предпринимательства. 

Конкурс Enthusiast Internet Award проходит в течение 2 месяцев, с 1 ноября , 2007 г. (начало приема работ) по 29 декабря, 2007 г. 

27 декабря 2007 г. будут объявлены работы, вошедшие в short list. В каждой категории определяются 3 работы – претенденты на победу.

На официальной Церемонии закрытия Конкурса будут названы победители. В каждой категории побеждает одна работа.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Проголосовал. Боюсь победят развлекательные проекты

*Добавлено через 34 секунды*

П.С. Может кнопочку вверху приделать, дабы повысить шансы на победу

----------


## DVi

> П.С. Может кнопочку вверху приделать, дабы повысить шансы на победу


+1 к кнопочке
Самое эффективное, IMHO, эту ссылку еще и добавить в подпись хелперам - чтобы на нее кликали вылеченные граждане.

----------


## NickGolovko

В конце концов, мы не соревнуемся с сайтами онлайн-игр и дизайна. Это уже хорошо. Плохо тем, в чьей категории разместился bash.org.ru.  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Алло ! Рейтинг падает! Почему не кликаете на 5 ?

----------


## Iceman

Каждый день кликаю на 5. А он, зараза, падает...

----------


## NickGolovko

По неподтвержденным данным из неофициальных источников, оргкомитет конкурса не сумел справиться с поставленными перед ним задачами и не уложился в заявленные сроки. В связи с этим появилась информация, что объявление победителей состоится после новогодних праздников, в период с 8 по 14 января.

----------


## NickGolovko

Опубликован шорт-лист кандидатов на премию. В категории Цифровые технологии объявлены четыре претендента:

1 topmods.net  
2 x-drivers.ru  
3 cyberstyle.ru  
4 gps-club.ru  

VirusInfo поздравляет сайты-претенденты на победу с прохождением в следующий этап конкурса. 

От своего лица я благодарю всех, кто отдал за нас свои голоса и поддерживал нас на втором этапе соревнования.

Официальные комментарии администрации VirusInfo относительно конкурса, организационных моментов и объявленного краткого списка будут опубликованы позднее.

----------

